# small condiment packets?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any place around to buy those small packets of ketchup, mustard, mayonase etc etc? I find them online but no time to get it here before the hunt. We wanted to bring a few along in a pocket for lunches.


-DallanC


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I would head to a fast food restaurant for drive thru and ask for a specific number of packets. I've heard that if you ask for a specific number they will give it to you but if you just say a bunch they only give you 3-4. I think chic fil a might even have packets out in the main lobby you could stop in and grab as many as you wanted.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Or you could ask them if they would sell you some. We did that in Florida for a few sandwiches we made.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dunkem said:


> Or you could ask them if they would sell you some. We did that in Florida for a few sandwiches we made.


I guess that's probably the more ethical way to go about it! I was thinking more along the lines of just a couple extra packets, but if you need enough for everyone in the group for multiple days, probably asking to buy them would be better than asking for 25 packs of ketchup, mustard and mayo. hahaha


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've seen them at Costco but it's like a box of 500 or something.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've bought them before at the Macey's deli counter.. I know the Walmart deli counter sells them too. 

..


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Go to maverick buy your self a Bahama mama and then load up for free. I have seen guys walk out with 5-8 packets of each for thier one hot dog.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Go to maverick buy your self a Bahama mama and then load up for free. I have seen guys walk out with 5-8 packets of each for thier one hot dog.


Maverik has my vote... I'm usually one of those guys that really loads up his sandwich.


----------

